# Canidae?



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I know it was bought out by Diamond, but do any of you use it with good results? The 44 lb ALS is used by a guy at my club, and I just wonder if anybody else here uses it. I was contemplating using it in my rotation.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Actually fed it to my Rott.. I fed it for his first 14 or 15 months and I was always very happy with his coat and physical development, but his stools were really never as firm as they should have been. Having switched to Orijen Adult the past several months, I've seen a noticeable difference. 

Basically from my limited experience I think it's a good quality food (compared to others) and would try it again, just think it wasn't ideal for this particular dog.


----------

